# GA duck hunt



## bradleyjanes06 (Jan 31, 2016)

We had a great time and got a three man limit.  All of our first red heads and scaup.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 1, 2016)

Awesome hunt - congrats!


----------



## GaHunterJones (Feb 20, 2016)

Great Hunt in Georgia, What area?


----------

